# Relocating to Australia



## Young Joseph

Good Morning/afternoon
Me and my fiancee are hoping to move out to Australia in March 2023. I have been testing the water and applied for a few climbing roles online. Almost every company come back to me asking when can I start. The reason I have come to this forum, is to get advice on good firms to work for in NSW and in particular Sydney. I worry about choosing the wrong company to work with and moving to the other side of the planet to slot into a shitty job with a bad company. I have 10 years experience and I know the job very well and I'm not going to put up with any ********. I am looking for a excellent work environment with good rates of pay. I have a zoom call organised with a company called Active Tree Services on Tuesday, and after looking online I have found the most shocking reviews from ex employees like “dangerous” “more worried about profit than safety” and “management politics sucks” .could anyone with some knowledge guide me in the direction of a good firm to work for that I could then approach? Many thanks


----------



## BobL

It doesn't matter who the government is, its the people you generally have to interact with and they don't change just because the gubmint does.But back to the OPs question. It won't matter who you start with just use them as a way to get here. Once you are here you'll fin d the place is crying out for good workers so you'll find you can easily swap to someone else if you need to. I mill timber for a tree lopper and he has been having a devil of a time finding anyone with the right tickets and drives licences etc. 
I don't know how much interaction you have had with Aussies but be prepared to be teased sometimes mercilessly especially if you are from OS. Some people cant handle that. Of course you will be expected to give as much in return.


----------



## bungeyezak

Young Joseph said:


> Good Morning/afternoon
> Me and my fiancee are hoping to move out to Australia in March 2023. I have been testing the water and applied for a few climbing roles online. Almost every company come back to me asking when can I start. The reason I have come to this forum, is to get advice on good firms to work for in NSW and in particular Sydney. I worry about choosing the wrong company to work with and moving to the other side of the planet to slot into a shitty job with a bad company. I have 10 years experience and I know the job very well and I'm not going to put up with any ********. I am looking for a excellent work environment with good rates of pay. I have a zoom call organised with a company called Active Tree Services on Tuesday, and after looking online I have found the most shocking reviews from ex employees like “dangerous” “more worried about profit than safety” and “management politics sucks” .could anyone with some knowledge guide me in the direction of a good firm to work for that I could then approach? Many thanks


Gday from Australia!
While I can't comment on the management I can say they're a very large company, they've an ongoing contract to prune under the power lines, so they're not short of work!
Lol @ ur media, ha!


----------



## BrettS

Aussie eh, it's not a bad place for a penal colony, pity the management of the place sucks. I know people who have gone over there and they like it, plenty of work and money.


----------



## Jeffkrib

If you’re going to go to all the effort of relocating over here make sure you live within 15mins drive of the beach and go for a swim most days. Best place to live in Sydney is the northern beaches. Just check where this mob does most of their work, they may make you drive all over Sydney and it’s a pretty big place. I don’t work in the arb industry so can’t really recommend anyone.


----------



## splitpost

SYDNEY ,Wouldn't live in that ******** if you paid me


----------



## Young Joseph

<MANY political comments removed by moderation!>

So retarded. This is why I don’t partake in any form of interaction on the internet. You ask one innocent question hoping for some useful feedback from people in the industry, and you get the most pointless, pedantic, offensive micro-penis responses. Don’t worry about it I think I’ll ask a human being in future


----------



## mspropst

Young Joseph said:


> So retarded. This is why I don’t partake in any form of interaction on the internet. You ask one innocent question hoping for some useful feedback from people in the industry, and you get the most pointless, pedantic, offensive micro-penis responses. Don’t worry about it I think I’ll ask a human being in future



Agreed. Not sure why people feel the need to give an answer about something tangentially related and then hijack the thread talking about Australian politics instead. 

Never been to Australia. Wish you the best. Hopefully someone can give you an answer to your actual question.


----------



## Rabid K9

Young Joseph said:


> Good Morning/afternoon
> Me and my fiancee are hoping to move out to Australia in March 2023. I have been testing the water and applied for a few climbing roles online. Almost every company come back to me asking when can I start. The reason I have come to this forum, is to get advice on good firms to work for in NSW and in particular Sydney. I worry about choosing the wrong company to work with and moving to the other side of the planet to slot into a shitty job with a bad company. I have 10 years experience and I know the job very well and I'm not going to put up with any ********. I am looking for a excellent work environment with good rates of pay. I have a zoom call organised with a company called Active Tree Services on Tuesday, and after looking online I have found the most shocking reviews from ex employees like “dangerous” “more worried about profit than safety” and “management politics sucks” .could anyone with some knowledge guide me in the direction of a good firm to work for that I could then approach? Many thanks



You will find plenty of work across southern parts of the country in the tree industry. 

Despite the fact we have some manner of gun laws & don't routinely shoot the **** out of each other, our society functions quite well....

You'll find larger companies like the aforementioned will tend toward more 'industrial' style tree work, in my experience, many arborists from the UK find a start with such, then move onto more enjoyable & diverse work with smaller businesses. Sydney & surrounds does have a higher cost of living than many other parts of the country.


----------



## rogue60

ValleyForge said:


> You’d be a perfect fit for todays Australia….


Provided he doesn't leave the city lol
He's getting a little taste of what Aussies are like being well behaved in this thread and he can't handle it.... I'm dead  lol


----------



## Chaplain242

<quoted & deleted: Political commentary belongs in a different forum>

If you can handle your beer you will fit in anywhere. As said, the better lifestyle jobs are the smaller outfits rather than the industrial outfits in the long term.


----------



## JRM

Guy comes around looking for work not advice from the peanut gallery. This is a bad look for this place.


----------



## JRM

ValleyForge said:


> Strange…if you read his original comment, I think he got some excellent advice all around….


32 out of 38 comments with a political opinion When there was none asked for is not what I consider excellent advice, but to each their own.


----------



## JRM

I don't see where he asked for such. 

Regardless, judging by his last post (#14) I doubt he'll be back.


----------



## pdqdl

Young Joseph said:


> So retarded. This is why I don’t partake in any form of interaction on the internet. You ask one innocent question hoping for some useful feedback from people in the industry, and you get the most pointless, pedantic, offensive micro-penis responses. Don’t worry about it I think I’ll ask a human being in future



I think you have made a valid point. I wouldn't quite call your question innocent, however, as you did inquire about moving to the other side of the world. That doesn't mean that it was an invitation for all our members to start an open dialogue about the politics in Australia.

ALL 38 political comments and responses to political comments have been removed, along with a couple of edits. If you guys want to post anything that _stays_ posted, please keep your comments limited to advice for the original post and his original question. Political comments are welcome in the P&R forum, where you are invited to put up your thoughts on Australian politics, or society in general.

Now! Back to "Relocating in Australia"...


----------



## pdqdl

Young Joseph said:


> Good Morning/afternoon
> Me and my fiancee are hoping to move out to Australia in March 2023. I have been testing the water and applied for a few climbing roles online. Almost every company come back to me asking when can I start. The reason I have come to this forum, is to get advice on good firms to work for in NSW and in particular Sydney. I worry about choosing the wrong company to work with and moving to the other side of the planet to slot into a shitty job with a bad company. I have 10 years experience and I know the job very well and I'm not going to put up with any ********. I am looking for a excellent work environment with good rates of pay. I have a zoom call organised with a company called Active Tree Services on Tuesday, and after looking online I have found the most shocking reviews from ex employees like “dangerous” “more worried about profit than safety” and “management politics sucks” .could anyone with some knowledge guide me in the direction of a good firm to work for that I could then approach? Many thanks



My thoughts are that you need to keep interacting with the companies that are responding to you. It seems you have a lot of time to figure it out. You have time to research each responding company, and you will learn a lot about their management style by continuing to talk to them.

I'd always discount former employee reviews a bit. Ask them what their turnover rate is, how many employees they have, and how long they have worked for the firm. It's a real good idea to find out how many new employees last longer than 2 months, too. 

In the meanwhile, you haven't mentioned why you are going to Australia. I am guessing the fiancee has employment there, and you are following? Alternative theory: you are fleeing your home state because something unpleasant is going on at home?


----------



## scheffa

Active are a good company to work for, I have been contracting to them for the last 5 years and it’s been a mostly good experience, certainly had our minor disagreements at time but that’s business.
Plenty of trees companies looking for staff over here


----------



## pdqdl

I think the OP has moved on. I also think he's planning on going someday, regardless of the responses on this thread.

In 2013, he said: https://www.arboristsite.com/threads/sponsorship-to-aus-for-climber.241785/post-4461406


----------

